# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Where should we go? : Bali, Bangkok/Phuket, HongKong/Mainland China

## lifeonlake

The wifey and I are planning our 5-7 day vacation with our friends and we can't seem to decide on where to go.  I'm personally looking for good scenery and beach. She wants shopping (what's new) and beaches.  I think Bali has both but it really depends on where I stay according to my "research"  Bangkok would look like my motherland (Philippines) but we could probably hit up Phuket for the beaches  China: I'm really against going there because I know it'll end up being a shopping trip, I just don't know what places to go there. I'm sure there's tons of places to go but if we could just stay in one area that has both it would be awesome.  I dont know. I can't decide.  I'm open to any suggestions.

----------


## GFI

All these are really good but I’d like to recommend Phuket which is beautiful Island as compared to the others. It is one of the world most famous destinations for tourists as well. 
Plenty of stunning beaches are situated and some are tranquil for honeymoon couples as well. The environment, crystal blue water, soft white sand and perfect tropical are tremendously breathtaking.

----------


## davidsmith36

Southeast Asia received the most Chinese tourists followed by East Asia , Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan, North America, and Europe.
In which Hong Kong was the top single destination for outbound tourists, followed by Macau, Bangkok, Phuket, Tokyo, Taiwan, Singapore, Bali, Seoul, and Osaka.

----------


## Kiwi123

You should travel to Bangkok. 
Bangkok has a lot of delicious food and it's very beautiful

----------

